# Wie einen solchen Effekt hinkriegen?



## julchen (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich folgenden Effekt durch Photoshop im angehängten Bild hin. Ist das so eine Art Kohlefilter oder so was ähnliches.







Gruss
Julchen


----------



## DJTrancelight (23. Juli 2004)

genau 

Mit Filter--> Kreide und Kohle arbeiten.

Dann an bestimmten Stellen mit Filter--> Verflüssigen den Schmiereffekt
erzielen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juli 2004)

Hi Julchen!

Bist du dir überhaupt sicher das das mit PS gemacht wurde? Sieht mir nämlich sehr nach einer eingescannten Zeichnung aus.
Aber wenn du ein schon vorhandenes Foto so bearbeiten willst würde ich es auch wie Trancelight machen.
Der Wischfinger dürfte da auch wahre Wunder wirken 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Clubkatze (23. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab´s grad mal mit nem normalen Foto versucht...Kohle etc. .-...im endeffekt war nur n schwarzer Klecks zu sehen  Naja...weiterprobieren ...


----------

